# Via Java mit WLAN Netzwerken verbinden



## 1234tree4321 (21. Sep 2014)

Hallo,

ich versuche seit ein paar Tagen ein Java Programm zu schreiben, mit dem man sich mit WLAN Netzwerken verbinden kann. 

Das soll dann so funktionieren:
Wenn man das Programm startet erscheint ein Fenster das alle verfügbaren Netzwerke anzeigt.
Dann wählt man eines der Netzwerke aus und wird aufgefordert, das Passwort des Netzwerks einzugeben.

Die GUI wäre nicht das Problem, ich weiß einfach nur nicht ob es überhaupt möglich ist, sich mithilfe einer Java Klasse mit einem Netzwerk zu verbinden.

Achja, ich habe einen Mac falls das eine Rolle spielt 

Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee?


----------



## JavaMeister (21. Sep 2014)

Mit Java so nicht machbar.


----------



## Ice (23. Sep 2014)

1234tree4321 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich versuche seit ein paar Tagen ein Java Programm zu schreiben, mit dem man sich mit WLAN Netzwerken verbinden kann.


Wie weit bist du denn gekommen?


----------



## mbrain (13. Jan 2015)

Hallo JavaMeister, mit Java so nicht machbar? ich weiß zwar nicht ob es bei Mac gleich ist aber was ist mit Runtime


```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("netsh"); // Windows Befehl: netsh wlan connect <Networkname>
```


----------



## Ch4t4r (14. Jan 2015)

Das ist dann aber direkt kein java mehr..
außerdem fällt so die platform - unabhängigkeit weg (wobei das leicht angepasst werden kann). Außerdem ist diese Frage bald 4 Monate alt.


----------



## mbrain (14. Jan 2015)

Verdammt, hab nicht aufs Datum gesehen, sry der Beitrag war relativ weit oben. Die Frage war 

1. via Java - und nicht mit Java
2. Plattformunabhängigkeit war nicht explizit gefragt und das er seinen Mac erwähnt impliziert mir persönlich, es soll in erster Linie darauf funktionieren.

Da sich der Fragesteller allerdings selbst nicht mehr meldet hat es sich vermutlich erledigt. Tut mir leid, wollte keine Leichen schänden


----------

